# Shrimp and Fertilizers



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Greetings shrimp people!

Are you using ferts in your tank? If so, what do you recommend? I have all low light plants at the moment, but my Anubias has some yellowing along the fringe. The new growth is happy and green.

Anyone have experience with Seachem Flourish?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to use flourish, half dose. Didn't see anything bad but didn't see much difference on moss growth either comparing to non-dosed tanks. So I stopped because I'm lazy :-D

[email protected]


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Use in all my tanks.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Same as randy. I didn't see any significant increase in moss growth nor did it harm my shrimp so I don't use it anymore. I think it does work well for fast growing stem plants however.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anubias need iron and pottasium for it remain healthy.

I have used seachem iron in my previous shrimp tank where I've had lots of anubias petite. It worked well for me.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent, thank you everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I recall ( I don't keep shrimp ) reading that shrimp are very sensitive to copper, and there's lots of copper (which is part of the reason it can be used in high doses as an algaecide ) in excel. So just be careful in the application.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes indeed, I have read that they don't like copper. In Seachem Flourish it is supposed to be comprised of 0.0001% copper. 

I imagine in low dosage it would be ok. Are there any good alternatives?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Unless you overdose, that amount of copper is fine. Shrimp food contains copper too, it's one of the trace that essential to living things.


----------

